# Prayers Needed - Little Hope deathly ill



## Cathyjo (Mar 27, 2004)

Little Hope came down with a cough at the Springfield Horse Fair. (have included some pictures of that here). She was given a week of penicilliam and a antibiotic for respiratory. She was doing fine. Wednesday I noticed her cough was back and she was off feed. I started her antibiotic again, but Saturday she was not better and coughing more so back to the Clinic we went. Chest Xray revealed pneumonia - lungs are very full of fluid - and prognosis is not good. It took six of us to hold that little stinker to do a trachial wash; the vet is taking that to the U of I today (Saturday) for culture; meanwhile, Little Hope is at the Clinic in one of the big dog kennels - in a controlled climate area free from dust, etc.,; she is being given lasix (sp) and Nexal for now and will stay there the weekend where they can monitor her better than I can at home. The staff are all crazy about her and were volunteering to come in and care for her over the weekend. Dr. Dugger was hopeful for her but Dr. Lott was not. Hopeful, since it came on so quickly it does not have a good hold and it can be beaten. Please Pray. I have had her less time, but I think I will miss her more than my beloved Tex.


----------



## Steph_D (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh Cathy, I'll be praying for little Hope. If our Lord can bring Sparkle through what he went through, He can help Hope


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 27, 2004)

Tons of love and prayers and hope for your darlin.


----------



## virginia (Mar 28, 2004)

OMG Cathy I pray that Hope will recover. If strong will counts, she'll make it. All my prayers will be for you and Hope.

If it took 6 people to hold her down, she has a LOT of strength left.

Ginny


----------



## smokengunsranch (Mar 29, 2004)

Cathyjo I'm so sorry to hear your little one is so sick, will light a candle and keep her in my prayers.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 29, 2004)

Just checking to see how Hope is today?


----------



## windycityminis (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh no, Cathy! I am SO very sorry to hear she is sick. YOu hang in there. Prayers coming your way!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 29, 2004)

Cathy,

Prayers for Hope!!! And for you! Praying that Hope has the strength to battle this, and Praying that you find comfort and strength in this time of need as well.

Please keep us posted...


----------



## kaykay (Mar 29, 2004)

hi cathy

im saying prayers like crazy!


----------



## virginia (Mar 29, 2004)

Cathy, my thoughts and prayers are still coming your way. Hope will make it, and so will you.

Ginny


----------



## nootka (Mar 30, 2004)

I am sorry little Hope is so ill. Please know my thoughts are with you and she and sending her strength to get through this!

Liz M.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 30, 2004)

PRAYERS- HUGGGS- AND KISSES going your way for Lil Hope. I sure hope she is doing better today. Corinne


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 2, 2004)

Any news?


----------

